# Rescue Raffle Prize Winners



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*So I'm drawing the winning numbers for the prizes. I will be doing these for the next couple of hours, so check back as I'm only posting a few at a time.

Thanks so much to everyone that donated both prizes and money. Good luck and here are the winners. (Look below next to the prizes). Also, the donor and the winner should contact each other regarding arrangements on receipt of the prize.*
We are officially kicking off the Maltese Rescue Raffle. 

You will have the entire month of June to send a donation to the Rescue Group of *YOUR* choice. Once you have mailed the check or sent the money via PayPal (each Rescue has their own way of accepting donations), you will send me a PM and let me know how much you sent as well as the name of the rescue group you donated to so that I can verify your donation.

Once I receive your PM, I will send you back your raffle ticket numbers. Tickets are $5.00 and for each 12 tickets purchased ($60.00) you will receive 1 extra ticket -- so instead of 12 tickets, you will get 13.

We have some wonderful prizes that have been donated from our members. All of the prizes are not being listed today. Please check back daily during the week of 6/1/09 to see additional prizes that have been added.

Also check back to see the running total of the amount of money that the Rescue Raffle has generated to help with the poor little furbutts that weren't as lucky as ours to have great SM Moms and Dads. I will update the total every few days.

Thank you all for your wonderful support. Now go to the next post for the prizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rescue Raffle Prizes:

$25 Gift Certificate to bellarosebowtique.com (Bella Rose) - 634511 mom2bijou
Personalized TannerTog Vest - www.tannertogs.com (Tanner's Mom) - 634655 njdrake
5 Bows - www.myladysdogbows.com/ (LadysMom) - 634527 KAG
1 Custom Dress (SicilianRose) - 634705 Angel's Mom
Personalized Coffee Cup with pictures of your furbutts on it (2MaltMom) - 634442 gatiger40
1 Custom Dress or Vest (Matilda's Mommy) - 634493 SicilianRose
Doggie Spa Gift Basket (Susie and Sadie) - 634361 dwerten









1 Custom Dress - www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com (thinkpink) - 634320 tygrr lily
Black Madan Brush & Madan Comb (KAG) - 634343 PreciousPrince
Croscill Bed (njdrake) - 634377 JustUs2









1 Custom Vest (SicilianRose)- 634446 Maidto2Maltese
Needlepoint Maltese Pillow (Lacie's Mom) - 634306 njdrake








1 Custom Dress or Vest (Matlida's Mommy) - 634571 kikiiniowa
Dress or Pants - www.mygofetch.com (Tiger's Mom) - 634515 KAG









5 Dog Bows - www.myladysdogbows.com (LadysMom) - 634392 2MaltMom
Doggy Couture Sweater (Size S) (KAG) - 634546 Deborah
Maltese Carrier - www.luvmyfurbaby.com (luvmyfurbaby) - 634420 JenniferHope423


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

More Prizes:

1 Custom Dress (Sicilian Rose) - 634381 Maggie
Pure Paws Travel Kit (Cindy6755) - 634405 revakb2









Dress or Vest (Matilda's Mommy) - 634609 BellarataMaltese
Chromebones Carrier (njdrake) - 634445 bonniesmom









Custom Dress or Vest - www.ayuppiepuppie.com (Lacie's Mom) - 634641 MySugarBears
Minature Maltese Felted (Lacie's Mom) - 634542 bonniesmom









Custom Vest (Sicilian Rose) - 634388 joyomom
Custom Dress or Vest - www.ayuppiepuppie.com (Lacie's Mom) - 634682 PreciousPups
$100 Gift Certificate to Macy's (3MaltMom) - 634535 KAG
Juicy Couture Pet Carrier (Lacie's Mom) - 634400 2 Malt Mom


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784085<div class='quotemain'>We are officially kicking off the Maltese Rescue Raffle. 

You will have the entire month of June to send a donation to the Maltese Rescue Group of WE</span> get to chose were the donation goes?  I love ya Lynn thanks for doing this! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And of course -- the Grand Prize is:



*OMG -- STEVE WON LBB AGAIN!!! Hope he can find his way to Arizona this time. He'll probably end up back in Australia or Germany or somewhere. LOL*


----------



## Maltese Mum (Jun 1, 2009)

This is my first day in Spoiled Malts and I donated $100 to SCMR via paypal. Can you tell me what PM is? Thanks.

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 11:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784085


> We are officially kicking off the Maltese Rescue Raffle.
> 
> You will have the entire month of June to send a donation to the Rescue Group of *YOUR* choice. Once you have mailed the check or sent the money via PayPal (each Rescue has their own way of accepting donations), you will send me a PM and let me know how much you sent. I do not need to know which group you donated to.
> 
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynn, don't you need them to send a copy of the receipt or something to show they actually contributed. I know that our regulars are on the up and up but who knows who might decide to join in and fib a little bit....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sher - Point well taken. Please send me the name of the rescue group and the amount. I will be checking with the rescue group to verify your donation.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 1 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784288


> Lynn, don't you need them to send a copy of the receipt or something to show they actually contributed. I know that our regulars are on the up and up but who knows who might decide to join in and fib a little bit....[/B]



I agree, Sher. I did contact Lynn. With many rescues, a receipt is emailed immediately. I believe we need proof. 

Also, for those who do not do Paypal, and having a hard time navigating your rescue's site, you can send a check, to me.
Made out to your Rescue of choice. Lynn will then issue your raffle tickets, and I will forward the checks to your Rescue Organization.

PM me if that would make your life easier. Once again, the checks MUST be made payable to the rescue organization, of your choice.

I sooo would love to win a few of these prizes!!! Well, not LBB, but perhaps a bag ~


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here are today's new raffle prizes. Remember to check back each day this week to see new items that are being added for the raffle. And please start sending those rescue donations so that I can start sending you your raffle ticket #s.

Happy Trails Stroller in choice or blue or pink (MySugarBears) - 634837 Susie and Sadie

















6 Bows made by Daisy with help from Ryan (DaisyG) - 634540 Deborah
$50 Gift ertificate to PamperedPetBoutiquellc.com (Crystal&Zoe) 634723 MySugarBears

I think we have very awesome donated prizes. I know that I would love to win any of these (even LBB) but I'm not eligible. Remember that I will be donating money even though I can't win.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

BUMP

I just made my donation.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

These are the prizes added for today:

Beautiful necklace and matching earrings made by Reva. (revakb2) - 634498 Barb and the boys









McCartneysDog Maltese Candle (Lacie's Mom) - 634766 K/C Mom









McCartneysDog Maltese Baseball Cap - Coming and Going (Lacie's Mom) - 634471 RosieToby









Remember to get sending in your donations and also remember to check back each day this week for more prizes. Yes -- we still have more prizes to be posted. Our SM members are soooooooooooooooooooooooo wonderful and sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo generous.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Just did my donation for $60 to Matilda as i always support lhasa happy homes as that is where i got my demi  I am gathering some items to donate as well  Thanks for doing this as this is a great and fun way to help the rescues


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We've added another wonderful prize today for the Rescue Raffle.

Hot Dog Bag (winner's choice) - (bentleyboy) - 634330 cindy6755

















Maggie -- I hope you don't mind that I used your pictures of Mia demonstrating the bag.

Check back tomorrow for more fabulous prizes and remember to send in your donations so that you will get tickets to win these great gifts.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Can it be a local rescue? Does it have to be one that rescues maltese? There is a local rescue that has events at our local pet store can I donate to them? But how can I go about getting proof that I donated, would I need to get the recues info?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

they can provide you a receipt and you can fax or scan and email as it is tax deductible as well 

QUOTE (bell @ Jun 4 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785585


> Can it be a local rescue? Does it have to be one that rescues maltese? There is a local rescue that has events at our local pet store can I donate to them? But how can I go about getting proof that I donated, would I need to get the recues info?[/B]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 4 2009, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785563


> Just did my donation for $60 to Matilda as i always support lhasa happy homes as that is where i got my demi  I am gathering some items to donate as well  Thanks for doing this as this is a great and fun way to help the rescues[/B]



Oh, bless your heart. Wee little Matilda is sure a lucky little girl. Gosh, I love her ~ :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My first instinct is to donate to our maltese rescue group, but then I'm thinking....maybe I should send alittle something to the humane society that rescued Tinker. Can we do two separate donations?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 4 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=785687


> My first instinct is to donate to our maltese rescue group, but then I'm thinking....maybe I should send alittle something to the humane society that rescued Tinker. Can we do two separate donations?[/B]



Although I'm not involved in the raffle, I am donating to four different Rescues. So yep, the rescue/rescues of your choice. 

Definately send something to the Humane Society, which our precious little Tinks came. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- you can donate as much (or as little) to any type of rescue -- Maltese, Local, Human Society, etc. Spread it around.

And Deb, you most certainly are involved in the Rescue Raffle. You've donated and Jop has even donated LBB.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We've added some more great raffle prizes today.

Flower Bed (dwerten) - 634506 mom2bijou









Coffee Mug with your furbaby's pictures on it (MySugarBears) - 634383 Maglily

Precious Pups Bed (dwerten) - 634637 Sophie









Check back tomorrow for a few additional raffle prizes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those of you that have pm'd me about donations, I will be issuing raffle tickets and sending you the numbers sometime early next week.

Let's keep those donations coming to help such a worthy cause as will as the possibility of winning one of the great raffle prizes.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Bump
Just did my donation


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have more wonderful prizes.

10 Madan Brushes Donated by K/C Mom










1 Orange Brush - 634309 njdrake
1 Orange Brush - 634693 Paris+Aries
1 Orange Brush - 634745 BellarataMaltese
1 Blue Brush - 634768 gatiger40
1 Blue Brush - 634495 Barb and the boys
1 Blue Brush - 634583 thinkpink
1 Blue Brush - 634650 Dixie's Mama
1 Blue Brush - 634736 Snowbody
1 Blue Brush - 634774 DonnaD
1 Blue Brush - 634723 MandyMc65


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I would really like to help but I'm so confused WHO to help!? Does this need to be a donation for dogs especially or can it be for any animals? Also, is it possible for someone to put a list of organizations that really need our help? I know you can't play favorites but I just don't know who I'm supposed to help secifically. Can anyone help me or even pm me some ideas? I would honestly like to help but everytime I look at this thread I'm not sure WHO to send what. Are there specific Malt groups that need donations? I'm sorry if I'm a bit slow here but I keep putting it off because I'm not sure what to do!

PS..I did just send a donation to Northcentral Maltese Rescue Inc.. I can be slow as I said, as I just noticed this organization in the topics forum. I would still be interested in knowing of others. 
The pups on their site are just heartbreaking. God Bless all of you who are strong enough to help so much more than I am physically. But I am more than happy to give what I can ($$) here and there.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you are fine  I can just say where i donate is 

http://www.lhasahappyhomes.org/

as this is where i rescued my demi from so i like to support them as a thank you for letting me have demi 


QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Jun 22 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795602


> I would really like to help but I'm so confused WHO to help!? Does this need to be a donation for dogs especially or can it be for any animals? Also, is it possible for someone to put a list of organizations that really need our help? I know you can't play favorites but I just don't know who I'm supposed to help secifically. Can anyone help me or even pm me some ideas? I would honestly like to help but everytime I look at this thread I'm not sure WHO to send what. Are there specific Malt groups that need donations? I'm sorry if I'm a bit slow here but I keep putting it off because I'm not sure what to do![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just a few more days for donations


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've got my numbers and I'm doing a "bring-me-luck" happy dance!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 


Cause....WINNING IS EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!! WAHOO!!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL YOU GO GIRL DO THE HAPPY DANCE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTdGJuDZp4I


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 27 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797560


> I've got my numbers and I'm doing a "bring-me-luck" happy dance!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> 
> Cause....WINNING IS EVERYTHING!!!!!!!!!!! WAHOO!!!!! :chili: :chili:[/B]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: Is it time to WIN yet???? :chili: Come on! Tomorrow is July already!! Let's start early!!!! :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The drawing has begun!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH!!!! I got something!!!!!!!!! .....would I be selfish to want even more....  ......I've got 12 more numbers..... :chili: :chili: ....come on baby!!!!!! WooHoo!!!! :dancing banana: :wavetowel2:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OOHHH I WON SOMETHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: 

Wearing those pajamas backwards and inside out really worked!!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

More Winners Drawn


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I sure hope that everyone enjoyed this year's Rescue Raffle. I know that I sure did. It was great fun!!!!

And it was very successful. Look at all the money we raised to help the furbutts that have not been as fortunate as ours.

Wonderful prizes, wonderful donations -- a worthwhile cause.

:SM Rocks!:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 7 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802199


> I sure hope that everyone enjoyed this year's Rescue Raffle. I know that I sure did. It was great fun!!!!
> 
> And it was very successful. Look at all the money we raised to help the furbutts that have not been as fortunate as ours.
> 
> ...


Great job once again Lynn!!! You are so always so organized and devoted to our SM family!

I'm so happy that we raised so much money for all the rescues! Awesome job everybody! And congrats to all the winners. 

PS....Pat you lucky duck...you got the Juicy Couture carrier....Ava sure is gonna love that one!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 7 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802199


> I sure hope that everyone enjoyed this year's Rescue Raffle. I know that I sure did. It was great fun!!!!
> 
> And it was very successful. Look at all the money we raised to help the furbutts that have not been as fortunate as ours.
> 
> ...



Thank you Lynn! It was fun!  I'm so glad we were able to raise so much and spread it around to all the rescues.

:SM Rocks!:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It's so wonderful how much was raised. :chili: :chili: Lynn, you did a great job as usual. :aktion033: 

Woohoo, i won 2 prizes a dress from (Lynn) and a gift certificate to Crystal's store. I'm already checking out the store to see what to order. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

thank you so much for organizing this! it was tons of fun. and thanks so much to everyone for donating such awesome prizes and all that money to the rescue groups... SM rocks! :yahoo: 

i won a dress for paddy from tickled pink! i think the gods are telling me that it's time to start cross dressing him :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sure that if you won a dress and would prefer a vest or vice versa, the donor will be more than happy to make the change. LOL

Or -- you can just start cross dressing your furbaby. :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't believe I actually won something :faint: ! I'm the type of person who usually NEVER wins anything...lol! And the stroller was one of the prizes I was really hoping for! :chili: :yahoo: :Happy_Dance: I bought a stroller for the girls several years ago, but it got broken last year and I hadn't replaced it yet, so this is perfect! Thank you, Debbie, for donating such a generous prize!

Lynn, thank you again for organizing the Rescue Raffle! It was so much fun, and the amount of money that was raised for rescue is just awesome! :aktion033: 

:ThankYou:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I am the recipient of so many wonderful prizes! It would mean the world to me if my "Winnings" would be donated to:
AMA Rescue
c/o Deb Padilla
246 Kauai Lane
Placentia, CA 92870

Sorry, Deb. I hope you can return the gift certificate. 
xoxoxoxo


Lynn,
I commend you. Great job as always.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG the flower bed too?!??! B&E are going to be so excited!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj and Des -- if you would prefer, I will take the bows and the dress that you donated (KAG won) and will send money to Deb instead. Your choice.

Kerry -- just in case they would prefer to donate the prize, I would be happy to take it and send the money on to Deb on your behalf.

Lynn


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 7 2009, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802243


> Kerry -- if you want, I'll take the dress and the bows that you won and send the money to Deb instead.
> 
> Marj and Des -- is that OK with you?[/B]


Sure Lynn. That would be great. Thanks honey.
xoxoxo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 7 2009, 02:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802204


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 7 2009, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802199





> I sure hope that everyone enjoyed this year's Rescue Raffle. I know that I sure did. It was great fun!!!!
> 
> And it was very successful. Look at all the money we raised to help the furbutts that have not been as fortunate as ours.
> 
> ...


Great job once again Lynn!!! You are so always so organized and devoted to our SM family!

I'm so happy that we raised so much money for all the rescues! Awesome job everybody! And congrats to all the winners. 

PS....Pat you lucky duck...you got the Juicy Couture carrier....Ava sure is gonna love that one!  
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wahoo!!! I am soooo excited!!!!!! This is a good day!!!! :chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I won! I won! I never win anything. Thankyou so much!

:tumbleweed: :Sunny Smile: :Flowers 2: :happy dance: :cheer: :sHa_banana: :yahoo: arty: :rofl: :chili: :HistericalSmiley: 

Can you tell I'm excited!!!!!! :smheat:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What at lovely surprise to get home from a very busy day, and a headache to find out that I WON! Sure brightened my day :happy: Wish I won a personal assistant, but hey, those don't seem to be in the raffles these days. I want to thank Lynn so much for spearheading this and the wonderful donors and everyone involved who exponentially have helped bring much needed money to rescues. 
Again, I don't have my furbaby yet, but I love SM and the info I'm stockpiling for when I do. And I've been able to pass on nuggets of info to my friends who have pooches. 
I won a brush and was going to donate it to one of the rescues, but just found out today that one of my friends is adopting a rescue on Saturday and I'm so happy and proud of her that I was wondering if I could present the brush to her as a thank you for saving a life. I feel kind of guilty after saying I'd donate to an organization, but I really love the personal feel of this. If not, let me know and I will gladly donate it elsewhere.
All of you here are the best and this was sooooo much fun. :aktion033: 
Sue


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much we won the spa basket woo hoo -- Great job putting such a wonderful thing on for the rescues  that is the biggest prize of all


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for a job well done Lynn. Thank you to Sher for donating the Madan brushes which I won one of. :yahoo: I never win anything. That's super.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think donating the brush to your friend that is adopting a rescue would be just perfect. :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This was so much fun!!! 

Thanks Lynn for organizing this and to everyone who donated such wonderful prizes as well as to all who made donations to their favorite rescues!

We are so happy to have won the wonderful bed donated by dwerten - the girls are going to love their Walk of Fame star!!!!! I'll try to not let it go to their heads!

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynn, many thanks to you for running such a smooth event. You make it look easy and I know it isn't! 

Your efforts are greatly appreciated!!!

[attachment=54774:Thank_you_so_much.gif]


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

You did a great job, Lynn!! I really appreciate all the work you have done to organize this raffle/donation. I just got home and was anxious to see if I won anything...and I did!!! The boys are happy! :chili:


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

Yessss! I won! Croscill Bed (njdrake) I think this bed is gorgeous...Gracie will love it!
:ThankYou: arty: arty: :ThankYou:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Yay - I actually won *two* prizes!! :yahoo: The carrier is great, but we already have one that we hardly use, so maybe it could be donated to Deb, to a rescue group or just draw another number. So sweet of NJDrake to donate it!! I would be thrilled to give the mini-Malt a home - she is *SO* cute!! Thanks, Lynn!! Again, I don't know how you do all you do.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I won too! I just got home and checked the drawings and I'm so excited. This was fun and Lynn, you did a wonderful job!!

Congratulations to everyone who won and thanks to everyone who donated. This was a great cause and we did good.  

Pat, I had my eye in that Juicy carrier!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 7 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802411


> Yay - I actually won *two* prizes!! :yahoo: The carrier is great, but we already have one that we hardly use, so maybe it could be donated to Deb, to a rescue group or just draw another number. So sweet of NJDrake to donate it!! I would be thrilled to give the mini-Malt a home - she is *SO* cute!! Thanks, Lynn!! Again, I don't know how you do all you do. [/B]


Oh I know, Dorothy. That mini malt is to die for. Enjoy!
xoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 7 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802448


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 7 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802411





> Yay - I actually won *two* prizes!! :yahoo: The carrier is great, but we already have one that we hardly use, so maybe it could be donated to Deb, to a rescue group or just draw another number. So sweet of NJDrake to donate it!! I would be thrilled to give the mini-Malt a home - she is *SO* cute!! Thanks, Lynn!! Again, I don't know how you do all you do. [/B]


Oh I know, Dorothy. That mini malt is to die for. Enjoy!
xoxoxo
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Kerry! Yes, she's adorable, and I won't let Bonbon anywhere NEAR her!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks, Lynn for organizing this raffle! 

Mr. Quincy" is the very lucky recipient of the vest from Debbie ( Daisy's mom)/( Sicilianrose)! :chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 7 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802306


> Lynn, many thanks to you for running such a smooth event. You make it look easy and I know it isn't!
> 
> Your efforts are greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> [attachment=54774:Thank_you_so_much.gif][/B]



Sher, you took the words right out of my mouth.....I was thinking Lynn makes organizing this raffle look easy!!! She's good! 

Thanks Lynn :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey, what a surprise, I won a prize !


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jul 7 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802300


> This was so much fun!!!
> 
> Thanks Lynn for organizing this and to everyone who donated such wonderful prizes as well as to all who made donations to their favorite rescues!
> 
> ...


OOh Linda...I won the flower bed from Deb (dwerten). Now our fluffs will be super comfy while we farm LOL!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 8 2009, 08:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802575


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Jul 7 2009, 07:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802300





> This was so much fun!!!
> 
> Thanks Lynn for organizing this and to everyone who donated such wonderful prizes as well as to all who made donations to their favorite rescues!
> 
> ...


OOh Linda...I won the flower bed from Deb (dwerten). Now our fluffs will be super comfy while we farm LOL!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tammy, you are too funny!!!! The flower bed is adorable, too!

Linda


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

This was great. And I won a prize! 

How soon can we look forward to another raffle like this?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah we won a prize!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*WOAHHH congratulations to all the winners. and THANK you so much lynn for organizing this massive project.
what a fun thing and such a great help for the paw-babies.*


----------

